# CellLog8s question



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I've hooked up a CellLog8s to 8 of my cells for some sag testing, but I cannot load the software onto my computer because my laptop does not have a disk drive! I can't seem to find the drivers/software or whatever is on the disk online, and as such I can't figure out any way to get the log files from the CellLog to the computer. I did download Logview, but that didn't help since I can't get the data off the CellLog...

So, anyone know of a way to just read the logs on the unit itself? I've read the manual, quite frankly it's pretty confusing.  I'm just not sure if I can recall low voltage data on the unit itself. Looks like I should be able to, but it's not working for me.

Anyway, I've got an acceleration run logged in there, I'd love to look at it!  Any suggestions (besides buying a computer with a disk drive...)?


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

They make USB disk drives for pretty cheap. Maybe you could find a friend with a disk drive and copy the files to a USB flash drive...


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, after poking around the web with no luck for a few hours, I think I'm going to have to buy a usb disc drive. Just a bummer as I won't be able to do that for a few days, I was hoping to see the data right now!


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

It doesn't appear you can download it from the Junsi website, but you might try contacting them and explaining the problem:
http://www.jun-si.com/EnProductShow.asp?ID=96


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dladd said:


> I've hooked up a CellLog8s to 8 of my cells for some sag testing, but I cannot load the software onto my computer because my laptop does not have a disk drive! I can't seem to find the drivers/software or whatever is on the disk online, and as such I can't figure out any way to get the log files from the CellLog to the computer. I did download Logview, but that didn't help since I can't get the data off the CellLog...
> 
> So, anyone know of a way to just read the logs on the unit itself? I've read the manual, quite frankly it's pretty confusing.  I'm just not sure if I can recall low voltage data on the unit itself. Looks like I should be able to, but it's not working for me.
> 
> Anyway, I've got an acceleration run logged in there, I'd love to look at it!  Any suggestions (besides buying a computer with a disk drive...)?


It's been a while since I did it. I recall having to load from a website because the disc supplied didn't work correctly. Here's a couple of links I found.

http://www.silabs.com/products/mcu/pages/usbtouartbridgevcpdrivers.aspx 

https://sites.google.com/site/tjinguytech/reviews/celllog 

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=9282 

Hope something there helps. They could make it a lot easier to use


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

arg. I borrowed a usb disc drive from a neighbor and got the drivers and the logview program installed, but I can't figure this dang thing out. I faithfully followed the directions, I've got logview open and it seems to see that I have a Celllog8s. But the next step in the directions are to press on the 'start logging' button. That button is not on my screen! The manual has a screenshot that mostly looks like the program I'm using, except for that one missing button. What the heck? 

I'm not the brightest with a computer, but usually I can figure this stuff out. I'm ready to quit and throw the celllog in the trash. frustrated and moving on to something else for a while so I don't do something stupid...

All I want to do is download the log data that is already inside the Celllog8s unit. It shouldn't be this hard.

david.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dladd said:


> arg. I borrowed a usb disc drive from a neighbor and got the drivers and the logview program installed, but I can't figure this dang thing out. I faithfully followed the directions, I've got logview open and it seems to see that I have a Celllog8s. But the next step in the directions are to press on the 'start logging' button. That button is not on my screen! The manual has a screenshot that mostly looks like the program I'm using, except for that one missing button. What the heck?
> 
> I'm not the brightest with a computer, but usually I can figure this stuff out. I'm ready to quit and throw the celllog in the trash. frustrated and moving on to something else for a while so I don't do something stupid...
> 
> ...


I agree it shouldn't be this hard. I just tried it for the first time on this laptop and have the same problem as you do  I think it is because the computer does not recognize the CellLogger in the USB port.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, took a quick lunch break then started anew. Found a really useful writeup: http://solarbodge.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/getting-celllog8-data-out.html

I didn't realize I needed to press "file transmit" on the unit itself.  Anyway, here is the elusive log I was trying to get out, quite a spread of voltages under load!  these are my worst 8 cells (i put them all together at the end of the pack).









now that I seem to be able to use it, I'm going to be moving the harness around and doing a bunch of testing to see where my cells are at.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dladd said:


> Found a really useful writeup: http://solarbodge.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/getting-celllog8-data-out.html


Cool  Thanks, that's what I needed. So I put 4 CellLoggers on my tractor and took a short spin. Downloaded, combined to Excel and then graphed it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

dladd said:


> ok, took a quick lunch break then started anew. Found a really useful writeup: http://solarbodge.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/getting-celllog8-data-out.html
> 
> I didn't realize I needed to press "file transmit" on the unit itself.  Anyway, here is the elusive log I was trying to get out, quite a spread of voltages under load!  these are my worst 8 cells (i put them all together at the end of the pack).
> 
> ...


Nice to see the graph but it is under load and all cells will react differently. Once the load is lifted they do bounce back to a nicely balanced grouping. This is exactly what I'd expect. Maybe not quite the voltage spread but it looks like your hitting them with a pretty stiff load there. 

Pete


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Nice to see the graph but it is under load and all cells will react differently. Once the load is lifted they do bounce back to a nicely balanced grouping. This is exactly what I'd expect. Maybe not quite the voltage spread but it looks like your hitting them with a pretty stiff load there.
> 
> Pete


well... at least they are well balanced.  Two of the cells stayed up around 2.75v, which is about what I would expect. I'm thinking (hoping) that's where the rest of the pack cells will be, eventually I'll move the CellLog around to test them all under a similar load. It's a little time intensive, I made a harness that bolts under the battery terminals. This is a fairly mismatched pack, I have cells ranging from 120-136ah, and .04-1.3 mohm resistance (all measured with a powerlab 6). These cells here are the ones that showed the worst IR's in my testing.

Anyway, I didn't actually look at the amps during this brief 'test' (it was more of a test of the CellLog than of the batteries), but past history tells me it was probably around 450a (on my 130a cells, this is ~3.5c). You can see where the voltage drop flattens out, this is when the pack hits 130v and the controller low voltage limit cuts in. Nice to see that it's working smoothly and no single cell keeps dropping!

Anyway, I'll follow up with more details in my build thread once I do more testing. I'm trying to decide if I should replace any of them when I add some more cells to the string. I knew at least one cell was dropping low enough to trigger the MiniBMS alarm(~2.5v) but I didn't know if it was hitting 2.4v, or 1.4v... Now I know, 2.358v


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

major said:


> Cool  Thanks, that's what I needed. So I put 4 CellLoggers on my tractor and took a short spin. Downloaded, combined to Excel and then graphed it.


That looks cool, Major. I'm not sure my excel skills are there quite yet, but once I do a few more runs I'll see if I can produce a chart like that for all 48 of my cells.


----------

